# Abstract Dark Jazz/Fusion Album Recs Pls



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Think:

Miles Davis: Bitches Brew, Jack Johnson, In a Silent Way, Big Fun and On the Corner.
Herbie: Sextant
Mingus: Black Saint/Sinner Lady


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Instrumental as well, if you don't mind! Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Nils Petter Molvær
Lars Danielsson
Eivind Aarset
Jan Bang
Paul Schütze
David Sylvian - "Alchemy: An Index of Metals"
Mark Isham - "The Beast Soundtrack"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Nils Petter Molvær
> Lars Danielsson
> Eivind Aarset
> Jan Bang
> ...


Just a correction I found. No big deal, thanks for the help!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You think electric Miles stuff like Jack Johnson is abstract? It's about as viceral and in your face as it gets. If you want abstract I'd suggest the first Weather Report album. And Herbie's Mwandishi. Also Allan Holdsworth's Sixteen Men Of Tain. And Al Di Meola's Cielo e Terra.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Just a correction I found.


Yeah, I always get it mixed up with that Fripp & Eno album. Thanks


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

starthrower said:


> If you want abstract I'd suggest the first Weather Report album. And Herbie's Mwandishi. Also Allan Holdsworth's Sixteen Men Of Tain. And Al Di Meola's Cielo e Terra.


Excellent albums all.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

David Torn has a lot of dark, abstract stuff. I've got a good one called Prezens on ECM. Also Ralph Towner's Solstice. And probably the ultimate for spacey guitar sculpture music is Terje Rydal. I'd start with the 1978 album Rypdal/Vitous/DeJohnette. Other good stuff on ECM is anything with John Abercrombie. The live album he did with Marc Johnson and Peter Erskine is great. And Marc Johnson's two Bass Desires albums with Bill Frisell and John Scofield is great stuff.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Also top shelf choices.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble
Bohren & der Club Gore
Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation
Swami Lateplate


----------

